# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  BIOS с поддержкой 4-х ядерного процессора для FOXCONN G31-MXP

## Maple

Здравствуйте.
Если что - прошу не ругать меня, новичка. Да и написал уже от безысходности.
Есть материнская плата FOXCONN G31-MXP. Старенькая, но неплохая. Вычитал, что она поддерживает процессор intel core 2 quad q8200. Поставил - зависает сразу же после писка спикера на коде 25. Более опытный товарищь подсказал перешить BIOS, но сайт Foxconn не работает, перерыл весь инет, на сколько смог - нашёл лишь версию P05, и то - на каком-то непонятном сайте (у меня залита P07).
Люди Добрые, помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## Cheechako

Ежели речь идёт об этой плате, то Google сразу предлагает ссылки вроде Softpedia / AJAYANTECH на "861F1P08.BIN" (файлы тождественны).
"Полную гарантию может дать только страховой полис" :rolleyes:, потому всё на свой страх и риск; в принципе, "чужой" BIOS "прошиваться" обычно не должен...

P.S. По некоторым данным код "25" может быть связан с видеокартой.

----------


## Maple

P.S. По некоторым данным код "25" может быть связан с видеокартой.[/QUOTE]


Пробовал ставить и дискретную видеокарту, и на интегрированной - одинаково себя ведёт: с процессором на 4 ядра зависает на коде 25; с процессорами попроще - всё идеально :-(

----------

